# The Original Midlands Polishing Classes (Sept)



## caledonia

*The Original Midlands polishing class (Sept.)*

Defined Details and Bespoke car care are pleased to announce that we will be running further classes based at Autobrite Hq in the midlands. The class will be held on the weekend of the 17th and 18th of Sept. We are really excited to be able to offer classes in conjunction with Autobrite who will be on hand throughout the days as well to offer advice on products you may be interested in. 

The classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below 

The classes this year will cost £65 per head. We realise this is a little more than for our equivalent Scotland days, the difference in price is to account for our additional expenses for running the classes. We hope that folks will understand this Payment can be made on the day by cash.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the reserve list. Once payment is received you will be forwarded on to the main list and your place on the day confirmed. Please note that places on the main list are added on a first come, first served basis as far as payments go. So please be aware of this to save disappointments. We are limiting the classes to a maximum of 10 as we have a bit more space in the Autobrite unit and it will divide you neatly into teams of 2 for part of our plans . You can choose from the following classes:

These classes are very much hands on. As we feel this it is the only way to learn and master machine polishing and we also restrict these classes to a 6 to 1 ratio. This is to give people on the class as much time as they require and also benefit from the advice from the tutors on the day. So please do not turn up with your 3 pieces on 


​ 
*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*

*Building on the success of these classes over the last 3 years We are once again proud to offer up place to all members on Dw and other forums. Since the early day of 2009. These classes have grown and changed with the ever changing market. We aim to stay one step ahead of the game. So the members can benefit from different techniques and ways to get the best out of the day.*

This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce top class finishes.

The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, DAS - 6 Pro, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401, 3M Rotary & the new G220 V2), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!

The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and Lee will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own.​
Saturday 17th of September Beginners coarse.
1. Craigblues
2. Jakub555
3. Phil (conditions Gordon) 
4. Chris (conditions Gordon)
5. _John_ (Conditions Gordon)
6. TMCC
7. Ryan_w
8. 
9. 
10. 

Reserve spaces.
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.



*Machine polishing Advanced Class.*​ Got some machine polishing experience but looking to expand you skills? *Attended one of the rotary polishing days above* and are keen to learn more? This day will interest you 


​*Machine Polishing Introduction*
A quick intro to machine polishing, the machines and products available on the market. Not long will be spent here as the day will assume prior knowledge of machine polishing (not a lot, but some ) ... The theory of how abrasive and filling polishes achieve their correction will be explored to give a broader understanding of the machine polishing process - and how this theory governs products choice, and working techniques.


​*Assessing a Paint Finish*
We will explore the various types of paint defect that you may encounter and whether or not they are solvable by machine polishing - from general swirls to deep scratches, oxidisation to bird etching. Methods for assessing the paint finish will be looked at - techniques for using swirl spotting lights (and the various lights on the market), as well as proper use of the paint thickness gauge. How to achieve average readings to assess removal rates will also be looked at. 


​*Rotary & Dual Action - The Differences & Similarities*
The two main types of machine polisher on the market, here we will look at what are the main differences and similarities between rotary and dual action. We'll look at what these difference mean for the polishing process and how they affect the results that are achieved. Also where certain machines would be preferable to others.


​*Rotary Polishing*
This will expand on what has been covered in the dedicated Rotary polishing day - looking at methods for maximising the correction where required and ensuring the best possible finish is achieved. We'll focus on how to assess the achieved results, and how to "read" to the paint to give us information on the best methods to proceed with correction the car in front of us. Everything from high speed compounding to fine finishing will be covered. This will also include an in depth session with Smat abrasives and how to work them to gain full correction and increased clarity in the finish.


​*Wool Pads (Rotary)*
In this section we will look at wool pads and their differences to the ever popular foam that is used by the vast majority of detailers in the UK. The advantages (and disadvantages) of choosing wool will be looked at, with the focus being on wool as a method for achieving serious correction on a large paint area. The techniques with wool are quite different to foam but wool does have some great advantages which will be explored. 


​*Wet Sanding by Machine (DA)*
In this section we will explore techniques for *wet sanding* using a Dual Action polisher. This is a method to achieve high levels of correction on a local area - we will look at how to maximise the correction achieved while minimising the inflicted paint damage so as to ensure no deep pig tailing is left in the finish which is hard to remove after the sanding. We will also have the *new Meg Da system on hand showing how to work this correction system, whether you are looking to re level the surface, or gain correction from it full correctional abilities. This system has so many hidden benefits as will become clearer on the day.*


​*Avoiding Disaster*
With the introduction of various new techniques for enhancing correction levels and finish, we will also focus on how to avoid disaster - that is, how to avoid putting in paint marks that cannot be removed, striking through or burning the paint. Emphasis will be put on things to look out for while working and how to gauge the readings from a paint gauge. No method is100% fool proof but you can go a very long way to ensuring safe polishing by taking precautions and these will be looked at here.
This day is ideal if you feel you want to expand your machine polishing techniques or build on what you have learned in a previous machine polishing training day. It will have both theory and practical elements to the day, most of the day will be practical to give you as much of a feel for the techniques as possible. 

Sunday 18th of Sept (Advanced Day)
1. OGGYsri (conditions)
2. Scotch (conditions Gordon)
3. Russzs (See Gordon)
4. Umran9 (Poss begin)
5. Tmcc
6. Jack G (Conditions Gordon)
7. Jacub555 (Conditions Gordon)
8.
9.
10.

Reserve.
1.
2.
3.

Few picture of previous days at the midlands.​


----------



## Dave KG

Dates will be 17th and 18th September  (Check OP)


----------



## Dave KG

Just to say, I've booked the weekend in my diary and am looking forward to attending the classes again to share some hints and tips that I have picked up over the years in addition to the well structured course offered by Gordon and Lee


----------



## craigblues

Are there still places available?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes we are a rolling again with a fantastic day in training!! Looking forward to Septembers class and if any of you guys wish to join don't delay, please put your name on the list and Gordon will send the relevant pm's.

Hope to see you soon for another episode of the Midlands Polishing Classes! 

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

craigblues said:


> Are there still places available?


There certainly is my friend and we welcome you:thumb:

Mark


----------



## Scotch

PM to Gordon and Lee:thumb:

Could you add me to the list for Sunday please?

Cheers


----------



## Goodfella36

Received cheers Chris 

If people who would like to attend either the Beginners coarse Saturday 17th

Or 

Advanced Day Sunday 18th of Sept. 

Please put your name down in this thread and Gordon will add your name to list at top of page and then PM you with final details. 

Cheers


----------



## caledonia

Got your Pm Chris and Pm will follow over the coming days.
Look forward to seeing you again M8.
Gordon.


----------



## craigblues

Can you attend the Beginners day and then the advanced day the following day?


----------



## Dave KG

craigblues said:


> Can you attend the Beginners day and then the advanced day the following day?


A couple of people have done this in the past, so yes


----------



## caledonia

craigblues said:


> Can you attend the Beginners day and then the advanced day the following day?


Hi Craig bare with me 2 minutes and I will forward you details.
Gordon.


----------



## Jakub555

Hi there
For how many people you planning the course ?

Can you send me PM please with the address , I have to check how far from my place is first.
Cheers


----------



## kordun

hi
where about in Midlands are those polishing class

thanks


----------



## Dave KG

kordun said:


> hi
> where about in Midlands are those polishing class
> 
> thanks


Stoke on Trent


----------



## OGGYsri

there at Autobrite unit in stoke.


----------



## caledonia

List updated.


----------



## caledonia

List updated 
PMs will be sent out on Saturday.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Pm's have been sent out this evening.
Thank you for the interest.
Gordon.


----------



## Jakub555

Hi
Just to let you know I paid ( sent by paypal ) for the course
Best Regards
Jakub555
Cheers
maniac of :detailer:


----------



## caledonia

Jakub555 said:


> Hi
> Just to let you know I paid ( sent by paypal ) for the course
> Best Regards
> Jakub555
> Cheers
> maniac of :detailer:


Thank you once again and look forward to seeing you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Go on then Gordon, sign me up for the Advanced Day please


----------



## caledonia

RussZS said:


> Go on then Gordon, sign me up for the Advanced Day please


Pleasure m8 and looking forward to meeting you at long last.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

caledonia said:


> Pleasure m8 and looking forward to meeting you at long last.


Looking forward to it too :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Hello,

I would really like to attend the courses but I might have to go away with work that weekend. Can I put my name down and let you know week commencing 12/09?

If not I understand, thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## caledonia

No problems Tom.
I have added your name to the list.
I would be grateful if you could let me know as soon as you can.
With regards this.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Gordon. I should find out by Tuesday at the latest but will try and let you know before if I can.

I really and to attend!! Bloody employment.....


----------



## tmcc

Hi

Can you sign me up for the Saturday, if you would PM me a paypal address I can ping you some cash,

Thanks 

Tony


----------



## caledonia

tmcc said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you sign me up for the Saturday, if you would PM me a paypal address I can ping you some cash,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


Will add your name just now m8 and fire over a Pm later this evening.
Thanks for showing an interest.
Gordon.


----------



## Ryan_W

I _may_ be able to still get on this (beginners list) since I'm not sure if my mate is going through with the wedding now!

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Goodfella36

Hi Ryan 

Would be good to have you on the class hope to see you there :thumb:


----------



## tmcc

caledonia, just to let you know I haven't received your PM yet, but as I'm new, it sounds like I will see it once I reach 10 posts.

Meantimes, would you mind signing me up for the Advanced class as well. 

Thanks


----------



## umran9

Hi Im intersted in doing beginners class but am working on Saturday, Is it worth me attending the Advanced class on Sunday? I have been using a Rotary with mixed results...


----------



## Goodfella36

tmcc said:


> caledonia, just to let you know I haven't received your PM yet, but as I'm new, it sounds like I will see it once I reach 10 posts.
> 
> Meantimes, would you mind signing me up for the Advanced class as well.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if Gordon has got in touch with you yet but i know he will very soon he has been very busy work wise.



umran9 said:


> Hi Im intersted in doing beginners class but am working on Saturday, Is it worth me attending the Advanced class on Sunday? I have been using a Rotary with mixed results...


I can't see a problem with you coming on the Sunday if you do have some experience on a rotary will soon get the results you are after :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Thanks Lee.
And list has now been updated with Pms send out.
Thanks for showing an interest.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Thank you for the prompt payments lads. I have updated the list a final Pm will be sent out tomorrow evening.

Since we have also accepted members on the Sunday. We are also opening up Sunday to any member that cannot make the Saturday. So the class will be divided into Advanced and beginners. Hope to see you all at the weekend
Gordon.


----------



## Jack G

Hi Gordon, can you please put me down for the advanced rotary day please...
Many thanks 
Jack


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Gordon, I'll send payment when I get in mate, sincerest apologies, I'd completely forgotten


----------



## Dave KG

Looking forward to being involved in another midlands machine polishing weekend... and we'll have the Volvo down for folks who want to see Celleste vs. Glasur 4 weeks on, the difference now is quite distinct!


----------



## chrisc

have you ever thought of just doing a normal day for things such as interiors etc.Glass some thing for the complete newbie and for people like me of learning new ways


----------



## caledonia

Jack G said:


> Hi Gordon, can you please put me down for the advanced rotary day please...
> Many thanks
> Jack


Thank you for the interest in our polish class Jack. I have added you name to the Sundays list. But if you would like moved to Saturday fire over a PM.
I have also forwarded you a pm also.

Regards Gordon.



chrisc said:


> have you ever thought of just doing a normal day for things such as interiors etc.Glass some thing for the complete newbie and for people like me of learning new ways


Dave did run these type of classes up in Errol Chris. But take up and interest was slow. As most members and people can normally look after their interior to there satisfaction. But It is certainly something to consider.


----------



## chrisc

and the exterior as well.May just do the autosmart course.never mind if you do one let us know


----------



## umran9

Put me down for Sunday please!


----------



## caledonia

Final Pms have now been sent out to members that have paid and confirmed there space. Once again Thanks for the interest.

For members still wishing to confirm there space I would be grateful if you could make payments as soon as possible or call me if there is any issues. My number is within the pm.
Gordon.


----------



## tmcc

Cash sent. Look forward to seeing you all on Saturday.

Tony


----------



## caledonia

tmcc said:


> Cash sent. Look forward to seeing you all on Saturday.
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony.
payment confirmed and pm on its way.
Gordon.


----------



## Goodfella36

Last Bump before the weekend any last takers beginars being taken for the sunday as well :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Looking to be another cracking weekend at the Autobrite HQ with the Polishing Classes! Will be great to see some new faces and have you usual banter throughout the weekend If there is any of you that require to better your polishing skills what way to spend the day with a great group of people and picking up some very valuable tuition so, so dont delay and there is still room for anybody who wishes to take part! Also we have our new polishing demo car that needs some TLC and im sure DaveKg will love it!

See you there!

Regards Mark


----------



## _john_

PM sent to Caledonia


----------



## caledonia

_john_ said:


> PM sent to Caledonia


Thanks John.
Nice chatting to you and I have added your name to the list, as well as Jacub.
See you both tomorrow.
Gordon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to everyone today, it was a great day, and I learnt a fair bit! 

Nice to meet you all too. 

PS. I want shares in that wax


----------



## craigblues

I'd really like to say "Thank you" to Gordon, Lee and Dave. Had a great day yesterday and learn't lots! 

Practice, Practice and more Practice now.


----------



## Jack G

Was a great day.....




Now were is the keys to my gf car and my wet and dry...


----------



## Scotch

Glad to meet you guys, had a good time.

HHmmm shares in wax you say 

Thanks to Curley, larry and Mo... sorry Gordon, Dave and Lee. 

Brushed up on old skills and learnt a few new ones. 

Thanks again, Cheers.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

That's me just home now - many thanks to all involved, I really enjoyed being part of the weekend (even though only a small part these days  ), and as always, the steak on Saturday night was brilliant  

Hope that everyone enjoyed the days and learned a lot from them


----------



## umran9

Big thanks to all the guys especially Lee! This class was the best thing i done to improve my machine control.


----------



## danny13

Was just searching for classes, and damn, seems I missed this weekends  are there any future classes planned for the midlands area?


----------



## Buck

^^ as above please? Any dates in the offing?


----------



## Goodfella36

Big thank you to all that come to the class really enjoyed it always nice when you have a good bunch of people. 

And scotch going to try get 2 coats of that wax on as soon as i can looking forward to that one.


I think there is going to be one more class this year dates still to be confirmed though looking middle to end of october i think i am sure Gordon will confirm soon. :thumb:


----------



## tmcc

Hey guys

Just wanted to say thank you for the very informative and fun two days. Money and time definately well spent, with a great bunch of people!

DFT and Makita due to arrive tomorrow, can't wait to see what 'damage' I can do to the merc 

All the best

Tony


----------



## james_death

Sound like a great time had by all...:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

A great day and another great class! Just a shame i did not spend as much time as i would like to on the day/s. Unfortunately many Autobrite orders were being prepared upstairs for many Autobrite customers:thumb:

Many Thanks for all who attended over the weekend!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555

Hi all :buffer:
I would like say biiiiiig thank you to Gordon ( he is good even in my language ) , Dave , Lee and rest...Big thank you for help from Chris ,,( Thank so much )
That was one of the best courses so far ..
Really worth it money course , I went for 2days course, was really awesome ,, have some fun and really a lot of everything which is for detailing 
Again highly recommended for all people if you looking for amazing course , go for it with Gordon , really very helpful people , Cheers
any photos guys from our courses ?
Best regards
Jakub555


----------



## [email protected]

Jakub555 said:


> Hi all :buffer:
> I would like say biiiiiig thank you to Gordon ( he is good even in my language ) , Dave , Lee and rest...Big thank you for help from Chris ,,( Thank so much )
> That was one of the best courses so far ..
> Really worth it money course , I went for 2days course, was really awesome ,, have some fun and really a lot of everything which is for detailing
> Again highly recommended for all people if you looking for amazing course , go for it with Gordon , really very helpful people , Cheers
> any photos guys from our courses ?
> Best regards
> Jakub555


Many Thanks Jakub it was a pleasure to meet you and many thanks for your custom at the Autobrite shop! Hope to see you again!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555

Thank you Mark
That was pleasure to meet you and rest of people as well
Best Regrads 
Jakub555

Ps..Awesome 2day course, Photos has been updated on forum from our course or not yet ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Where do you live Jakub? Saw you on the way home, nice van


----------



## Jakub555

Thank you mate:thumb:
So many people said that already about my van
I doing my best to keep as clean as possible
:thumb:

your golf is nice too
quick .....


----------



## craigblues

Pic of Van? lol


----------



## Goodfella36

Photos will be up in next few days Jakub Gordon just finishing a GTR of then have some time to sort them. 

Thank you for the kind words and glad you enjoyed the class you have been to a few different ones so glad you were happy with the standard of this one.

:thumb:


----------



## craigblues

What other courses do you guys offer Lee?

(Thanks for all the help btw)


----------



## Goodfella36

craigblues said:


> What other courses do you guys offer Lee?
> 
> (Thanks for all the help btw)


Hi Craig was not our courses bud :thumb:

I think next year we will be doing a few different types of course all going well and if the interest is there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'd be interested in one around interior wet vac'ing, leather treatments and refurbs, alloy and caliper touch ups etc... all of the extra bits. Do you think something like that might be possible Lee?


----------



## craigblues

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi Craig was not our courses bud :thumb:
> 
> I think next year we will be doing a few different types of course all going well and if the interest is there


You help Gordon out though with his courses.


----------



## Jakub555

Photos guys , photos ..;-) where are they ?


----------



## Jakub555

Any photos guys?


----------

